# SPAM Einstellungen Webserver



## Malaxo (1. Juni 2014)

Hallo Forum-Freunde

Ich hab da eine Frage zu den SPAM Einstellungen meines Webserver und möchte gerne, eure Meinung dazu hören. Ich bekomme zu viel SPAM seit ich meinen eigenen Host habe.

Ich habe folgende Einstellungen:
Server-weiten SpamAssisin-Filter = *True *
Aktivieren Sie den Server-weiten Graylisting-Spamschutz = *Soll ich das auch aktivieren? Ich habe gelesen, ist nicht so empfehlenswert. *
Individuelle Einstellungen für Spamfilter verwenden = *True*

SpamAssassin-Einstellungen:
Höchstanzahl von laufenden worker spamd-Prozessen (1-5): *Momentan ist 1 da drin, aber was soll die Zahl?*
Die Bewertung, die eine Nachricht erhalten muss, um als Spam angesehen zu werden: *ist momentan auf 7*

DomainKeys-Spamschutz:
Signieren ausgehender E-Mail-Nachrichten erlauben = *True*
Eingehende E-Mail-Nachrichten verifizieren =*Hier bin ich nicht sicher?*

SPF-Spamschutz: *Dies geht nur, wenn ich alle IP's kenne oder?*

Gibt es sonst noch etwas das ich jetzt nicht aufgelistet habe?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (2. Juni 2014)

Hi,

zuerst mal ein paar Worte zu den verwendeten Begriffen:

- SpamAssassin: Ein ziemlich verbreiteter Spamfilter der meiner Erfahrung nach sehr zuverlässig läuft, wenn er richtig konfiguriert wurde.
- Greylisting: Ein zusätzlicher Schutz vor Spam. Bei unbekannten Absendern bekommt dieser einmalig eine EMail mit einem Link, erst wenn er auf diesen geklickt hat, wird die Mail durchgeschickt. Würde ich aus diversen Gründen nicht empfehlen.
- worker spamd-Prozesse: Die Zahl sagt, wie oft der SpamAssassin auf deinem Server laufen darf. Die Zahl hängt von dem Mailaufkommen und der Anzahl der CPU-Kerne ab. Ich würde hier schon 2 eintragen.
- Bewertung für Spam: SpamAssassin hat nur ein Ziel. Er analysiert Nachrichten nach bestimmten Mustern und vergibt anschließend eine Zahl. Je höher die Zahl, umso wahrscheinlicher ist es, dass diese Spam ist. Die Zahl, die du oben eingeben kannst legt die Grenze fest, die zur Unterscheidung von Spam und Ham angesetzt wird. Ich habe die bei mir auf 6.31.
- DomainKeys und SPF: Ein System um Spams zu bekämpfen. Hierbei werden bestimmte Einträge aus dem DNS zur Hilfe genommen, um zu erkennen ob die Mail von einem autorisierten Server kommt (Ich darf von meinen Server aus zum Beispiel keine Mails mit dem Absender @google.com versenden => SPF) und ob diese auf dem Weg verändert wurde (Kryptografische Signatur der wichtigsten Metadaten der EMail => DKIM)

Die SPF Prüfung kannst auch ohne dass du die Absender IPs kennst einschalten.

Spam ist echt nervig, habe damit auch immer wieder zu kämpfen. In Zahlen ausgedrückt heißt das am Tag zwischen 700 und 800 Mails, wovon nur 5-10 kein Spam sind.

Und hier noch ein paar Wiki Links mit detailierteren Beschreibungen:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greylisting
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DKIM
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sender_Policy_Framework
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/SpamAssassin

Grüße,
BK


----------



## Malaxo (3. Juni 2014)

Hey BK

Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung.

Jetzt habe ich noch eine Frage zum SPF.
Mein A-Record sieht momentan so aus: *TXT   v=spf1 +a +mx -all*

Das ist nicht ganz so gut oder? Jetzt ist es so, das sowohl alle ein Webmail.Domain brauchen wie auch auf Ihren Macs, PCs, Mobiles etc. Mailen. Von zu Hause und von überall. Was müsste ich einstellen?

Ich kann ausserdem noch folgende Einstellungen vornhemen: http://www.bilderhost.eu/display-i7504bj4zxz.html

Was wird hier empfohlen? Momentan ist es deaktiviert....


----------



## Bratkartoffel (3. Juni 2014)

Hi,

wenn die Leute von zu Hause eine Mail versenden, dann kommt die zuerst mal zu deinem Mailerver und wird von dort dann an den Empfänger zugestellt. Nur bei dem letzten Schritt greift dann SPF. Der Empfangsserver prüft (falls er die SPF Prüfung aktiv hat) den genannten Record und schaut, ob der Server der die Zustellung versucht auch für die Domain zuständig ist.
Dein Record bedeutet, dass eine Mail hart abgewiesen werden soll, wenn diese nicht von einem A oder MX Record deiner Domain stammt. Dies wird per Reverse DNS geprüft, von daher muss dein DNS Setup auch zu 100% passen. Zu Testzwecken würde ich aus dem *-all* ein *~all* machen (eine Tilde). Somit kommen die Mails bei dem anderen in der Regel immer noch durch.

Auf deinem Screenshot kannst du einstellen, wie dein Server reagieren soll, wenn eine SPF Prüfung für eingehende Mails fehlschlägt. Dies würde ich vorerst mal auf der markierten Einstellung belassen und erst später, nach reichlich testen, auf etwas anderes umstellen, zum Beispiel "bei fail".

Leider verwenden bis jetzt (obwohl der Standard relativ alt ist) immer noch nicht alle Domains SPF, dadurch würde sich das Spamaufkommen stark verringern lassen...

Grüße,
BK


----------

